# what should i do?



## sierrao (Aug 12, 2009)

hey everyone!

Im fresh out of high school and im still undicided about what i want to do for schooling. I really dont want to go back to learning about math, english, or any other boring subjects because I just did 12 years of that crap, why would i want to go back? im thinking about going to the paul mitchell partner school to learn about cosmetology. i know it will be fun but its full-time 5 days a week from 9-5 and the course is 10 months long. so should i do that or should i just go to my community college and only go to school for 2 days a week?


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 12, 2009)

Well that depends on what you want to do. Do you want to go into the beauty realm of careers? If so then you may enjoy the Paul Mitchell program, but if you want to do something different then you should try the community college.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Aug 12, 2009)

honestly i didn't know what i wanted to do right out of high school. it's sort of the mindset of our society that you "have" to go to college in order to have a career, but that is totally not true (case in point: paul mitchell. it's school, but not college).
i personally took a year off and worked full time. i saved up some money, made some new friends, hung out and thought about what i was really interested in. eventually i figured it out, and i ended up getting my esthetician license and now 2 years later i'm working on my cosmetology license.
you're so young... only you can decide what is the best decision for you. no worries, you don't need to figure out your entire life right now!


----------

